
City at the End of Days - creade
https://medium.com/@mapmeld/city-at-the-end-of-days-be621f006680
======
sbierwagen

      First design requirement: two meters above sea level.
    

The first thing that comes to mind when I see that number is "laughably
insufficient". The IPCC is already saying 0.8-1.2m of sealevel rise by 2100,
and 4-6m in the centuries after that. They're building a doomed city.

